# I am "bad" person because ...



## DGS49

My initial reaction to any female between the ages of 15 and 50 is whether they would make a desirable sexual partner;
When I see a news report about one "Black" gang banger killing another "Black" gang banger, I don't care - it's good for the overall gene pool;
I think that the 30 million illegals in this country have made it a worse country; same for immigrants from Islamic shit-holes like Somalia;
I think that government schools (K-12) are a net-negative institution in our society;
I resent the over-representation of "gay" and otherwise sexually fucked up or confused people in the Media, and wish they would go back in the Closet (they constitute no more than a couple percent of the overall population);
I have no compassion or pity for people who are poor and wretched, to the extent that they have made life decisions to put themselves in that condition;
I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
I think that at least 60% of American voters are too stupid to have a say on anything more important than the choice of what television channel to watch - and we as a society are suffering because of that;
I firmly believe that, while all politicians tend to be self-aggrandizing schmucks, most Democrat politicians are basically evil;
I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;
I strongly believe that the decades-long assault on the Catholic Church (still ongoing) is *mainly* about (a) raw, unbridled bigotry, and (b) extracting money from innocent Catholic alms-givers;
So shoot me.


----------



## miketx

DGS49 said:


> My initial reaction to any female between the ages of 15 and 50 is whether they would make a desirable sexual partner;
> When I see a news report about one "Black" gang banger killing another "Black" gang banger, I don't care - it's good for the overall gene pool;
> I think that the 30 million illegals in this country have made it a worse country; same for immigrants from Islamic shit-holes like Somalia;
> I think that government schools (K-12) are a net-negative institution in our society;
> I resent the over-representation of "gay" and otherwise sexually fucked up or confused people in the Media, and wish they would go back in the Closet (they constitute no more than a couple percent of the overall population);
> I have no compassion or pity for people who are poor and wretched, to the extent that they have made life decisions to put themselves in that condition;
> I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
> I think that at least 60% of American voters are too stupid to have a say on anything more important than the choice of what television channel to watch - and we as a society are suffering because of that;
> I firmly believe that, while all politicians tend to be self-aggrandizing schmucks, most Democrat politicians are basically evil;
> I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;
> I strongly believe that the decades-long assault on the Catholic Church (still ongoing) is *mainly* about (a) raw, unbridled bigotry, and (b) extracting money from innocent Catholic alms-givers;
> So shoot me.


Liberals all blow. They should be aborted.


----------



## TNHarley

Im with you on almost all of them. 
I dont think evil politicians are exclusive to the democrats. The corrupt and hacked out republicans are shitty too.


----------



## william the wie

DGS49 said:


> My initial reaction to any female between the ages of 15 and 50 is whether they would make a desirable sexual partner;
> When I see a news report about one "Black" gang banger killing another "Black" gang banger, I don't care - it's good for the overall gene pool;
> I think that the 30 million illegals in this country have made it a worse country; same for immigrants from Islamic shit-holes like Somalia;
> I think that government schools (K-12) are a net-negative institution in our society;
> I resent the over-representation of "gay" and otherwise sexually fucked up or confused people in the Media, and wish they would go back in the Closet (they constitute no more than a couple percent of the overall population);
> I have no compassion or pity for people who are poor and wretched, to the extent that they have made life decisions to put themselves in that condition;
> I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
> I think that at least 60% of American voters are too stupid to have a say on anything more important than the choice of what television channel to watch - and we as a society are suffering because of that;
> I firmly believe that, while all politicians tend to be self-aggrandizing schmucks, most Democrat politicians are basically evil;
> I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;
> I strongly believe that the decades-long assault on the Catholic Church (still ongoing) is *mainly* about (a) raw, unbridled bigotry, and (b) extracting money from innocent Catholic alms-givers;
> So shoot me.



I disagree somewhat. I tend towards the Mensa pre-PC theory of black problems. Interbreeding with dumb ass whites in order to get lighter skinned will definitely make your offspring stupid.


----------



## cnm

DGS49 said:


> I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
> 
> 
> I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;


Amusing.


----------



## Preacher

DGS49 said:


> My initial reaction to any female between the ages of 15 and 50 is whether they would make a desirable sexual partner;
> When I see a news report about one "Black" gang banger killing another "Black" gang banger, I don't care - it's good for the overall gene pool;
> I think that the 30 million illegals in this country have made it a worse country; same for immigrants from Islamic shit-holes like Somalia;
> I think that government schools (K-12) are a net-negative institution in our society;
> I resent the over-representation of "gay" and otherwise sexually fucked up or confused people in the Media, and wish they would go back in the Closet (they constitute no more than a couple percent of the overall population);
> I have no compassion or pity for people who are poor and wretched, to the extent that they have made life decisions to put themselves in that condition;
> I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
> I think that at least 60% of American voters are too stupid to have a say on anything more important than the choice of what television channel to watch - and we as a society are suffering because of that;
> I firmly believe that, while all politicians tend to be self-aggrandizing schmucks, most Democrat politicians are basically evil;
> I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;
> I strongly believe that the decades-long assault on the Catholic Church (still ongoing) is *mainly* about (a) raw, unbridled bigotry, and (b) extracting money from innocent Catholic alms-givers;
> So shoot me.


I agree on almost all of them!


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
> 
> 
> I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing.
Click to expand...


Why is it?


----------



## Mindful

DGS49 said:


> My initial reaction to any female between the ages of 15 and 50 is whether they would make a desirable sexual partner;
> When I see a news report about one "Black" gang banger killing another "Black" gang banger, I don't care - it's good for the overall gene pool;
> I think that the 30 million illegals in this country have made it a worse country; same for immigrants from Islamic shit-holes like Somalia;
> I think that government schools (K-12) are a net-negative institution in our society;
> I resent the over-representation of "gay" and otherwise sexually fucked up or confused people in the Media, and wish they would go back in the Closet (they constitute no more than a couple percent of the overall population);
> I have no compassion or pity for people who are poor and wretched, to the extent that they have made life decisions to put themselves in that condition;
> I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
> I think that at least 60% of American voters are too stupid to have a say on anything more important than the choice of what television channel to watch - and we as a society are suffering because of that;
> I firmly believe that, while all politicians tend to be self-aggrandizing schmucks, most Democrat politicians are basically evil;
> I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;
> I strongly believe that the decades-long assault on the Catholic Church (still ongoing) is *mainly* about (a) raw, unbridled bigotry, and (b) extracting money from innocent Catholic alms-givers;
> So shoot me.



30 million illegals?

That many?


----------



## sparky

DGS49 said:


> My initial reaction to any female between the ages of 15 and 50 is whether they would make a desirable sexual partner;
> When I see a news report about one "Black" gang banger killing another "Black" gang banger, I don't care - it's good for the overall gene pool;
> I think that the 30 million illegals in this country have made it a worse country; same for immigrants from Islamic shit-holes like Somalia;
> I think that government schools (K-12) are a net-negative institution in our society;
> I resent the over-representation of "gay" and otherwise sexually fucked up or confused people in the Media, and wish they would go back in the Closet (they constitute no more than a couple percent of the overall population);
> I have no compassion or pity for people who are poor and wretched, to the extent that they have made life decisions to put themselves in that condition;
> I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
> I think that at least 60% of American voters are too stupid to have a say on anything more important than the choice of what television channel to watch - and we as a society are suffering because of that;
> I firmly believe that, while all politicians tend to be self-aggrandizing schmucks, most Democrat politicians are basically evil;
> I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;
> I strongly believe that the decades-long assault on the Catholic Church (still ongoing) is *mainly* about (a) raw, unbridled bigotry, and (b) extracting money from innocent Catholic alms-givers;
> So shoot me.








~S~


----------



## Olde Europe

DGS49 said:


> So shoot me.



*I am "bad" person because ...*​
Just invincibly ignorant after years and years of consuming rightarded propaganda, and thus convinced of a myriad of things that aren't so, and a typical case of Dunning-Kruger to fortify your delusional bubble against all intrusion of facts.

Trump supporter, perchance?


----------



## Moonglow

The Catholic Church leaders have been getting away with rape and sexual predatory practices on children yet the OP claims they are innocent, fuck the OP.


----------



## Lysistrata

So you list in bullet points your various biases against others based on race, sex, religion, sexual orientation, ethnicity, and national origin, exhibiting an attitude of superiority, which I find laughable. You are just one face in the crowd of humanity.

You need to get over yourself. How about a humility class?


----------



## zaangalewa

DGS49 said:


> My initial reaction to any female between the ages of 15 and 50 is whether they would make a desirable sexual partner;
> 
> When I see a news report about one "Black" gang banger killing another "Black" gang banger, I don't care - it's good for the overall gene pool;
> I think that the 30 million illegals in this country have made it a worse country; same for immigrants from Islamic shit-holes like Somalia;
> I think that government schools (K-12) are a net-negative institution in our society;
> I resent the over-representation of "gay" and otherwise sexually fucked up or confused people in the Media, and wish they would go back in the Closet (they constitute no more than a couple percent of the overall population);
> I have no compassion or pity for people who are poor and wretched, to the extent that they have made life decisions to put themselves in that condition;
> I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
> I think that at least 60% of American voters are too stupid to have a say on anything more important than the choice of what television channel to watch - and we as a society are suffering because of that;
> I firmly believe that, while all politicians tend to be self-aggrandizing schmucks, most Democrat politicians are basically evil;
> I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;
> I strongly believe that the decades-long assault on the Catholic Church (still ongoing) is *mainly* about (a) raw, unbridled bigotry, and (b) extracting money from innocent Catholic alms-givers;
> So shoot me.



Okay.


----------



## fncceo

Different list ...

1.  People who drive slow in the fast lane ... they gotta die.

2.  People who gab with the check-out clerk at the supermarket ... slow, lingering death

3.  People who do a month's worth of banking transactions at the ATM when a dozen people are just waiting to pull out cash ... torture for years, followed by ignominious death.

4.  People who put pineapple on pizza ... extremely late term abortion ... in the 360th month


----------



## Lysistrata

fncceo said:


> Different list ...
> 
> 1.  People who drive slow in the fast lane ... they gotta die.
> 
> 2.  People who gab with the check-out clerk at the supermarket ... slow, lingering death
> 
> 3.  People who do a month's worth of banking transactions at the ATM when a dozen people are just waiting to pull out cash ... torture for years, followed by ignominious death.
> 
> 4.  People who put pineapple on pizza ... extremely late term abortion ... in the 360th month



5. People who are talking mindless shit on their cellphones, never speaking to the clerk, while watching their groceries be scanned and bagged. After this is done, they suddenly realize that they have to pay for it all and start digging in their purses for their wallets. Instant death by "water-boarding" using orange juice.


----------



## SweetSue92

DGS49 said:


> My initial reaction to any female between the ages of 15 and 50 is whether they would make a desirable sexual partner;
> When I see a news report about one "Black" gang banger killing another "Black" gang banger, I don't care - it's good for the overall gene pool;
> I think that the 30 million illegals in this country have made it a worse country; same for immigrants from Islamic shit-holes like Somalia;
> I think that government schools (K-12) are a net-negative institution in our society;
> I resent the over-representation of "gay" and otherwise sexually fucked up or confused people in the Media, and wish they would go back in the Closet (they constitute no more than a couple percent of the overall population);
> I have no compassion or pity for people who are poor and wretched, to the extent that they have made life decisions to put themselves in that condition;
> I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
> I think that at least 60% of American voters are too stupid to have a say on anything more important than the choice of what television channel to watch - and we as a society are suffering because of that;
> I firmly believe that, while all politicians tend to be self-aggrandizing schmucks, most Democrat politicians are basically evil;
> I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;
> I strongly believe that the decades-long assault on the Catholic Church (still ongoing) is *mainly* about (a) raw, unbridled bigotry, and (b) extracting money from innocent Catholic alms-givers;
> So shoot me.



1. Yep, that's bad, and makes me think less of you. Whatever if you want to be a little creepy with grown women, even if you work with them. But really, 15 year old GIRLS? Freshmen in high school?  I wouldn't even admit that on an online anonymous forum. Nope. That wasn't just bad but also stupid.

2. Also lamentable. Loss of life is loss of life. 

3. Agree

4. Widely varies

5. Generally agree

6. Sometimes agree, though so much of it is generational

7. I don't care about this at all

8. Strongly agree. Too bad you admitted you are pretty stupid in number one, eh?

9. Agree

10. Not sold on that at all

11. No doubt Leftists hate Christianity in all its forms. But the Catholic church has also brought a lot of this on with pervy things they covered up. For a long time. And with great effort.


----------



## Lysistrata

SweetSue92 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My initial reaction to any female between the ages of 15 and 50 is whether they would make a desirable sexual partner;
> When I see a news report about one "Black" gang banger killing another "Black" gang banger, I don't care - it's good for the overall gene pool;
> I think that the 30 million illegals in this country have made it a worse country; same for immigrants from Islamic shit-holes like Somalia;
> I think that government schools (K-12) are a net-negative institution in our society;
> I resent the over-representation of "gay" and otherwise sexually fucked up or confused people in the Media, and wish they would go back in the Closet (they constitute no more than a couple percent of the overall population);
> I have no compassion or pity for people who are poor and wretched, to the extent that they have made life decisions to put themselves in that condition;
> I resent the hell out of millionaire "Black" athletes and entertainers who complain about how tough it is to be Black in America today;
> I think that at least 60% of American voters are too stupid to have a say on anything more important than the choice of what television channel to watch - and we as a society are suffering because of that;
> I firmly believe that, while all politicians tend to be self-aggrandizing schmucks, most Democrat politicians are basically evil;
> I believe that "Blacks" in this country will never achieve broad-based statistical "equality," whether it is measured in education, income, wealth, or professional accomplishment, because when you are talking about general statistical reality, their low AVERAGE IQ's will prevent it;
> I strongly believe that the decades-long assault on the Catholic Church (still ongoing) is *mainly* about (a) raw, unbridled bigotry, and (b) extracting money from innocent Catholic alms-givers;
> So shoot me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yep, that's bad, and makes me think less of you. Whatever if you want to be a little creepy with grown women, even if you work with them. But really, 15 year old GIRLS? Freshmen in high school?  I wouldn't even admit that on an online anonymous forum. Nope. That wasn't just bad but also stupid.
> 
> 2. Also lamentable. Loss of life is loss of life.
> 
> 3. Agree
> 
> 4. Widely varies
> 
> 5. Generally agree
> 
> 6. Sometimes agree, though so much of it is generational
> 
> 7. I don't care about this at all
> 
> 8. Strongly agree. Too bad you admitted you are pretty stupid in number one, eh?
> 
> 9. Agree
> 
> 10. Not sold on that at all
> 
> 11. No doubt Leftists hate Christianity in all its forms. But the Catholic church has also brought a lot of this on with pervy things they covered up. For a long time. And with great effort.
Click to expand...


Who are these "Leftists", as opposed to others, who "hate Christianity in all its forms"? Really, you need to define your terms.


----------



## fncceo

Lysistrata said:


> People who are talking mindless shit on their cellphones



Who still talks on phones?


----------



## Lysistrata

fncceo said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who are talking mindless shit on their cellphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who still talks on phones?
Click to expand...

I will always be behind the times.
But that said, what shoes are you going to wear with your outfit tonight, speaking of pressing issues? And how 'bout them Atlanta Braves? Duh.


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> Different list ...
> 
> 1.  People who drive slow in the fast lane ... they gotta die.
> 
> 2.  People who gab with the check-out clerk at the supermarket ... slow, lingering death
> 
> 3.  People who do a month's worth of banking transactions at the ATM when a dozen people are just waiting to pull out cash ... torture for years, followed by ignominious death.
> 
> 4.  People who put pineapple on pizza ... extremely late term abortion ... in the 360th month



What's wrong with having a chat with the check-out person?


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who are talking mindless shit on their cellphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who still talks on phones?
Click to expand...


You'd be surprised.


----------



## BreezeWood

.
did you participate when they wrote the christian bible or are just a participating member having read it ... your sins are obvious, too bad for Earth you can not stop yourself from committing them. good luck with your jesus.


----------



## ding

^ he mad


----------



## jwoodie

Philosophy?


----------



## luchitociencia

I'm a bad dude because I always say the truth and I don't care at all if someone gets offended because of it.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Is this the armchair philosophy section?
Its a cold world. How do you stay warm?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

luchitociencia said:


> I'm a bad dude because I always say the truth and I don't care at all if someone gets offended because of it.


Is it because you grass?


----------

